
Used Tissue for $79 - entelechy
https://www.vaevtissue.com/shop/vaevtissue
======
entelechy
The story behind the fake company: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTHg-
tGvlJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTHg-tGvlJ8)

~~~
HeWhoLurksLate
Literally my best use of time this week.

Also, a _great_ crash-course in how to start a company, to an extent.

